# nitrous system on the 1.6



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

im thinking about spraying my car, possibly with a NX system, since it seems like they are the most reliable. just had a couple questions for anyone who is spraying. what upgrades did you add to your motor for the nitrous? also, why is it bad to run platinum plugs with nitrous?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i dont know the heat rating on platinum plugs are but you need to buy plugs with a heat rating of 5 or 6.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

you dont need any upgrades to spray a 50. 75 would be pushing it but it can be done. i'd suggest you have an aftermarket header and upgraded exhaust though for the best gains.


----------



## Niceguy (May 30, 2003)

You can run a reasonable amount nitrous on a totally stock engine. I'd keep it in check, and run a 55 shot for now. Get a feel for how to use it, and upgrade later. Get some copper plugs, which are preferred for nitrous use.

I ran a 125 shot in my SR20 safely for a full year, no problems. And I also run a 225 shot in my LS1.


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

FYI you cant run platinum plugs if you are spraying


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Get a bigger fuel pump. It may not be absolutely necessary for say a 50 shot, but anything over that get the pump. 

Also, do some of that regular maintenence stuff on your car first, like new plugs, wires, do a compression check, etc.


----------



## bigmke184 (Feb 14, 2003)

big thing you will want to do is retard your timing about 8 degrees if you do not do this you will increase your chances of blowing up your motor, get a bigger fuel pump, an ignition system with timing retard. and you'll be set also you will wnat to get header, catback exhaust, and intake for the best hp 
if you do all of that you will be running 15's or faster 
but only if you do all of that 



mike


----------

